# respray



## warren_b (Oct 21, 2007)

hey people i need a bit of advise i have just had a respray on my honda del sol it is metalic silver and just finnished painting on sat, some people have told me to wait 4month before washing and waxing others 1 yeah but all i want to do is wash and wax it so i get the full effect of the shine.

any advise on how long i was going to detail it on wed as i have a half day at uni lol or sat???

cheers


----------



## dinodog (Aug 10, 2007)

warren_b said:


> hey people i need a bit of advise i have just had a respray on my honda del sol it is metalic silver and just finnished painting on sat, some people have told me to wait 4month before washing and waxing others 1 yeah but all i want to do is wash and wax it so i get the full effect of the shine.
> 
> any advise on how long i was going to detail it on wed as i have a half day at uni lol or sat???
> 
> cheers


The paint should be hard if it was baked off in an paint oven, so why not get on with washing and waxing, most bodyshops have the polishers clean up any crap from paint any way with rotory and then use a finishing glaze to finish off.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

chances are theyve waxed it already...we used to at work


----------



## warren_b (Oct 21, 2007)

oh nice one cheers guys im so exited lol ill post some pics when im done


----------

